# patchwork people



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Damn hippies...

j/k, that is actually a pretty decent looking hippy skirt. As far as this Coloretard goes, I am an 80's punker at heart. Hippy was never my gig...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Interesting. Seeing how this is pretty sweet, wondering how sick the t-shirt skirt is gonna look.
ps. nice bod


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

i hung out with plenty of punk rockers back in the day. always thought it funny how hippies & punks got along so good, despite how much smack they would talk about us. 


and yes! the t-shirt skirt is gonna be dope! you should contribute to the cause!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

support my addiction! buy my shit!


----------

